# Tiles?



## Felicko (Jan 3, 2011)

I heard that cubesmith tiles were good but are there any other brands of tiles for 3x3s such as maru tiles? Are any of them better then cubesmith and/or come with and application tape? And are there any places that sell logos(rubik's, dayan,alpha etc.)?


----------



## splinteh (Jan 4, 2011)

The cubesmith tiles are good. I don't think they come with application tape. You can buy alpha logos from some stores.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you

I was thinking maybe a dayan logo for my soon to arrive guhong.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

Are tiles better than stickers? What's the difference in feel? I head sweaty hands can slip on tiles more than stickers.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Are tiles better than stickers? What's the difference in feel? I head sweaty hands can slip on tiles more than stickers.


 
Tiles give you more of a grip, so that's better in a way. However, they are sweat resistant, and aren't recommended for OH cubes. Smooth and textured both a kinda textured, just the textured one is more intesified than the "smooth". I prefer stickers now.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 4, 2011)

Are maru tiles better than cubesmith?


----------



## hatter (Jan 4, 2011)

I prefer tiles because they last a WHOLE lot longer (I haven't had to replace any of the tiles on any of my cubes yet). I also think they make the cube look nicer. 


At the end of the day, it's all just a preference. For me, I use the stickers cubes come with then when they start to peel away I replace them with tiles.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 4, 2011)

I got my first two sets of tiles today and I love them. No air bubbles, no peeling, no chipping, perfect grip. I can't think of any cons. The textured and smooth versions of cubesmith tiles really aren't so different.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 4, 2011)

Felicko said:


> Are maru tiles better than cubesmith?


 
haha...
Cubesmith stickers last a very long time... the ones on my cube don't have any visible damage and the other non-cubesmith ones have very visible wear.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> haha...
> Cubesmith stickers last a very long time... the ones on my cube don't have any visible damage and the other non-cubesmith ones have very visible wear.


 
I was talking about about cubesmith* tiles* and about maybe colour difference (brighter, duller) because I know that the tile itself is pretty close. I was also wondering if cubesmith vinyl stickers are good. The flourescent ones look nice.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 4, 2011)

Felicko said:


> thank you
> 
> I was thinking maybe a dayan logo for my soon to arrive guhong.



It should come with the sticker, at least mine did.


----------



## wontolla (Jan 4, 2011)

Felicko said:


> I was talking about about cubesmith* tiles* and about maybe colour difference (brighter, duller) because I know that the tile itself is pretty close. I was also wondering if cubesmith vinyl stickers are good. The flourescent ones look nice.


 
I have both cubesmith's tiles and stickers and yes, tiles are duller than stickers. But as PowerCuber says, tiles are like Michelin tyres, you sticker your cube once and you think of stickers no more.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 4, 2011)

Felicko said:


> I was also wondering if cubesmith vinyl stickers are good. The flourescent ones look nice.


 


Cool Frog said:


> Cubesmith stickers last a very long time... the ones on my cube don't have any visible damage and the other non-cubesmith ones have very visible wear.


 
the half bright fluorescent set is awesome.


Spoiler


----------



## flan (Jan 4, 2011)

I really dont like half brights! they dont decrease recog time and in dark conditions they look super dull, worse than standards, and you cant you all the stickers you get with cubes because you wont be used to them.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 4, 2011)

flan said:


> I really dont like half brights! they dont decrease recog time and in dark conditions they look super dull, worse than standards, and you cant you all the stickers you get with cubes because you wont be used to them.


 
Don't cube in the dark. its nearly impossible to get good times.
Try roux. they seem to help as you look for a common color (so your other block is either dull or bright)
I don't like orange on the other cubes. they look vomit colored and dull


----------

